
Trump Visa Changes Toughen Hiring of Foreign Programmers - rock57
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-03/new-h-1b-guidelines-crack-down-on-computer-programmer-jobs
======
vmarsy
Already discussed here [1], I'm very disappointed in this Bloomberg's article,
they manage to write more than 500 words of fake news, the only true sentence
lies at the end of the article :

>“This is not a change in policy on H-1B and H-1B1 eligibility in computer-
related fields,” CeCe Gwathmey, a spokeswoman for the immigration agency, said
in an email

It's literally making sure the Nebraska Service Center guidelines are synced
with the California Service Center and Vermont Service Center since NSC hasn't
processed H-1B for a while, there was no need to update that 17 year old
guideline. CSC and VSC were the only centers processing H-1B

No changes, yet Bloomberg claims _New H-1B Visa Guidelines Crack Down on
Computer Programmer Jobs_

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14023413)

------
davidf18
Tech wanted cheap labor and Trump was for fairness which is one reason why
tech leadership was against Trump. President Obama could have fixed this years
ago, but after all he was big buddies with tech.

Check out the photo in this picture of Obama and Zuckerberg who even has an
entire organization to drive tech labor costs and hire non-Americans, Fwd.us
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jul/19/reveng...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jul/19/revenge-
against-elites-americas-wake-up)

Many tech leaders, themselves worth many, many billions of dollars want to
deprive Americans that worked hard to go to college and get degrees in
engineering and software from getting their appropriate wages.

Hilary Clinton also didn't seem too interested in regulating H1-B because the
Democratic elites (as well as many Republican elites) are in Tech leadership's
pockets.

I welcome others to research this if they feel this isn't true and post
appropriate links.

